# 2014 Cruze fault codes??



## dan1977 (Nov 10, 2020)

I have a 2.0 Turbo Diesel, 85,000 miles, that has been giving me problems since purchasing it less than six months ago and I could really use some help. I've had the "exhaust fluid quality poor" message once, which cleared after adding fresh fluid. The car had the check engine light on at the dealership when I purchased, but they told me they would take care of that before I drove it home. Light was off the day I picked up the car, but came back on 2 days later. Since then, the check engine light has gone off a couple times after running it at a high rpm for several miles, so I concluded it was a clogged particulate filter causing that check engine light.
My current problem is that the check engine light is back on, I've got the "exhaust fluid quality poor" message again, I'm 20 miles away from the second speed reduction to 55 mph, and adding new DEF is not solving the problem. Hooked up an OBDii reader and got the following fault codes: 
P11D7
P20E2
P20E4
P20EE
P2453
On the vehicle test results, it's indicating O2 Bank 1 Sensor 2 "Not OK"
I'm not sure where to start. I've done research on these codes, and am getting so much information that I'm confused. A few of these codes, as I understand, will cause the car to go into limp mode. Does anyone have some guidance/advice on what the issue is or where I should start?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

dan1977 said:


> The car had the check engine light on at the dealership when I purchased, but they told me they would take care of that before I drove it home. Light was off the day I picked up the car, but came back on 2 days later.


Sounds like they only cleared the code but did not fix the underlying problem. At which point, I'd say the dealer should fix it now, on their dime.

Doug

.


----------



## dan1977 (Nov 10, 2020)

I suspected as much when the check engine light came on 2 days after I picked it up. I contacted the dealer at that time, they would not even tell me what the issue was that had caused the light to come on. I contacted them with this problem, as I believe it all goes back to when they cleared that code, but they will not diagnose or repair at their expense. This is a certified Chevy dealer. At this point, I refuse to pay them to diagnose and repair this issue so I'm left to figure this out on my own.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

dan1977 said:


> I suspected as much when the check engine light came on 2 days after I picked it up. I contacted the dealer at that time, they would not even tell me what the issue was that had caused the light to come on. I contacted them with this problem, as I believe it all goes back to when they cleared that code, but they will not diagnose or repair at their expense. This is a certified Chevy dealer. At this point, I refuse to pay them to diagnose and repair this issue so I'm left to figure this out on my own.


Play their game. Take the car in for diagnostics. Let them tell you what's wrong. And then tell them you need to talk to you wife/husband. Instead call GM customer service and let things play out.


----------



## dan1977 (Nov 10, 2020)

I went ahead and drained the DEF fluid and replaced with new. Drove it about 10 miles to see if the warning message would clear, it didn't. However, two of the codes (P20E4 and P20E2) are gone. I was thinking iit was and ETG sensor, or two, but with these codes having cleared I'm back to square one.


----------

